# What does the coconut oil do for the mane??



## Thelma

i've heard that people are putting coconut oil in the mane of they're horses, what is it that it give the mane? Olso what the baby oil does? i really want to try it on, but i don't know what it will gife the mane?? any ideas?? or pics??


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

CO is a really good conditioning tool to use! I use it on my mares tail just about everyday! Its also good for people


----------



## BaliDoll

Yeah I have used coconut oil on my own hair before, and it's amazing. Basically just makes the hair shinier, and a little stronger to breakage. I haven't used it on Bali's tail before though...


----------



## Thelma

Awsome, Thanks, but what about the baby oil??


----------



## SmoothTrails

basically it does the same thing. It also helps with tangles


----------



## ClassicalRomantic

hmm not sure about baby oil i never used it on my horses before! i dont know if it has silicone in it or not but if so you want to try not to use silicone based products on the hair it drys it out. I use Eqyss products and CO and have great results from both!


----------



## free_sprtd

I used the coconut oil before...I really liked it except that it did collect dirt very easily, so I would probably leave it in for a couple days then rinse. here's thunders tail after braiding with coconut oil


----------



## Vidaloco

I think baby oil is more mineral or petroleum based. Not as good as a plant based oil like coconut or olive oil. Actually, if I remember my chemistry right, lanolin is one of the only things that has the correct molecular structure to be absorbed by the skin, so I wonder if it might be better (?) I'm sure it would be too expensive to use on a horses hair.

I absolutely love this stuff and you can get it at at most stores that carry hair care products for black people


----------



## free_sprtd

coconut oil isn't expensive at all and you can find it in the organic section in your grocery. It goes a LOOOOONG way as well


----------



## Thelma

Thanka, WOW look at thaat tail, i want to have it!!! i need to check that coconut oil, but you the baby oil drys?


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

I ran across this recently and it has some really good information, so thought I'd pass it along...

Hair is mostly made up of 70% Keratin protein, as well as others. within the layers it requires the protein to keep it strong and moisture to keep it supple. (both of them go hand in hand keeping the hair healthy). Oil is secreted from the oil gland (sebaceous gland) and that covers the hair shaft (it is not absorbed into the hair shaft) this is why you get 'oily hair' if you don't wash it for a long time. Hair pulls moisture out of the air and can also be replenished by using a good conditioner, this will nourish the hair deep within the shaft. A good moisturiser will not contain petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin (these products are sealants and will restrict the hair getting moisture)
Keeping hair healthy: when you wash and condition hair you will probably (well you should ) use a product that has protein in it. that can come in many forms, one being Keratin, you can also get Hydrolyzed Keratin. The Hydrolyzed bit means that the molecules are small enough to pass through the layers of the hair. Hydrolyzed Keratin will pass through all 3 layers of the hair to where it is needed. There are many types of protein, rice, wheat etc
*When you put oil on the hair then it makes it shine, but it is only giving you the illusion of health. Oil molecules are too large to penetrate into the hair, hence it sitting on the outside of the shaft. oil does not moisturise hair. We all know oil and water don't mix, so what you have done is create a seal (waterproof) on the hair. So now no moisture can't get into it. The oil works great if you already have moisture rich healthy hair and you don't want any moisture to excape (hence a lot of african women using oil on their hair to prevent moisture loss), but in most horses (ones that I have seen) their manes and tails are dry so crying out for moisture and not wanting to be blocked from it.*
Over time you will find that you have to use a strong shampoo probably containing DEA to remove the oil and then you will find the hair in its true state, very dry. if you put oil on then you are starting the cycle all over again. the hair even though it has oil on will start to dry out and you may get some damage through breakage
Another product that will cause the same problem is silicones. These fall into two groups - water soluble and non water soluble. Theses can form a buildup on the shaft and then you have created another seal to prevent moisture and nutrients from getting in. To name one non water soluble silicone 'Cyclomethicone' .. now go and check out your cowboy magic and have a look what the first ingredient is on the list 
DEIONIZED WATER - Purified water that has had all minerals and chemicals removed. (this is a better ingredient than water 'aqua' that is used in a lot of products) 
hydrolyzed keratin protein - this is actually one of the ingredients in Mega-Tek 
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Wheat Oligosaccharides: this vegetable derived complex exhibits a unique and powerful moisture-balancing action that enables protein to control the moisture content of the hair. 
Panthenol - It enhances the strength of hair and increases the resistance to breakage. It conditions without buildup and prevents damage caused by overheating and overdrying of hair and scalp. Panthenol nourishes hair by replenishing its level in the hair and imparts long lasting moisturization. Panthenol can also thicken hair by up to 10% (try and get a conditioner with this in) 
CITRIC ACID - Fruit acid that adjusts Ph and tightens hair cuticle, adding brightness to hair color 
Mucopolysaccharides - used to add body, moisture and shine to hair.
things to avoid 
petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin 
Cetearyl methicone not soluble in water 
Cetyl Dimethicone not soluble in water 
Cyclomethicone not soluble in water 
Cyclopentasiloxane not soluble in water 
DEA (diethanolamine), MEA (momoethanolamine), TEA (triethanolamine): often appears on labels as Cocamide DEA and are commonly found in cleansers, shampoos and body washes as an emulsifier and foaming agent. According to a 1998 research study by the National Toxicology Program, these chemicals affect hormone function and are known to produce cancer causing nitrates and nitrosamines in laboratory animals. The FDA is currently evaluating the link between DEA and cancer in humans 


Here are a few things you should be looking for in a conditioner and why (from a tail expert). 
DEIONIZED WATER - Purified water that has had all minerals and chemicals removed. (this is a better ingredient than water 'aqua' that is used in a lot of products) 
hydrolyzed keratin protein - this is actually one of the ingredients in Mega-Tek 
Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Wheat Oligosaccharides: this vegetable derived complex exhibits a unique and powerful moisture-balancing action that enables protein to control the moisture content of the hair. 
Panthenol - It enhances the strength of hair and increases the resistance to breakage. It conditions without buildup and prevents damage caused by overheating and overdrying of hair and scalp. Panthenol nourishes hair by replenishing its level in the hair and imparts long lasting moisturization. Panthenol can also thicken hair by up to 10% (try and get a conditioner with this in) 
CITRIC ACID - Fruit acid that adjusts Ph and tightens hair cuticle, adding brightness to hair color 
Mucopolysaccharides - used to add body, moisture and shine to hair.
things to avoid 
petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin 
Cetearyl methicone not soluble in water 
Cetyl Dimethicone not soluble in water 
Cyclomethicone not soluble in water 
Cyclopentasiloxane not soluble in water 
DEA (diethanolamine), MEA (momoethanolamine), TEA (triethanolamine): often appears on labels as Cocamide DEA and are commonly found in cleansers, shampoos and body washes as an emulsifier and foaming agent. According to a 1998 research study by the National Toxicology Program, these chemicals affect hormone function and are known to produce cancer causing nitrates and nitrosamines in laboratory animals. The FDA is currently evaluating the link between DEA and cancer in humans


----------



## Thelma

so that means i should not put oil in the mane, it makes it waterproof, im not perfectus in english im sorry  so is it true, no oil in the mane?? and what can i do then for the mane and tail so it get like full of energy, not so dry, my horse tail is so dry!!!!!!


----------



## Thelma

But but but, is it hard to take it off the mane and the tail??


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

Thelma said:


> so that means i should not put oil in the mane, it makes it waterproof, im not perfectus in english im sorry  so is it true, no oil in the mane?? and what can i do then for the mane and tail so it get like full of energy, not so dry, my horse tail is so dry!!!!!!


That's what the article says. I use Cowboy Magic conditioner.. love it




> But but but, is it hard to take it off the mane and the tail??


I would imagine a good shampoo with warm water would wash it out


----------



## Thelma

Ohh Yeah im allways on my way to the tack shop...need to go get my a cowboy magic conditioner!! i allways used one that where like a cream...do you think i can boy it again!!??


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

*Question for Qtrhrsecrazy*

Qtrhrsecrazy, that is great information you posted about hair growth and condition. I notice that it mentions Mega-Tek has a good ingredient.

You say you like Cowboy Magic, but in the information you sent, it says

"To name one non water soluble silicone 'Cyclomethicone' .. now go and check out your cowboy magic and have a look what the first ingredient is on the list "

So, is this contradictory??? I'm not understanding properly.

Thanks.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

Yes it is. I just recently ran across that article I posted and thought it would be helpful to the serious show people that use stuff continuously on their horses. Article is new to me as well.

I love and use the Cowboy Magic detangler/conditioner on mine, maybe once a month.. twice in the summer and will continue to do so, so is a moot point on my kids after reading and learning in this article no more than it's used


----------



## Pidge

To help with the dryness of your horses mane an tail i would suggest getting a good wash out shampoo and then after washing the mane an tail with it getting a good wash out conditioner...I use "Mane an Tail" products myself... wash an condition the mane an tail twice a week for a few weeks if you have time...Braid them every time you wash....after a few weeks there will be a dramatic difference...

At this point I would just wash it an condition it every two weeks or so...no braids... during the in between time I use show sheen as a detangler....I know alot of people dont like show sheen but if its getting washed out every other week it doesnt hurt the hair 

Thats my best advice good luck!


----------



## jimmy

i get pig oil with sulphur in it i find it great for stopping the main and tail from knotting and also keeps dirt ut of the horses feather


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

Thanks, qtrhrsecrazy, for your clarification.

I'd like to know which other products other than Mega Tek have some of the "good" ingredients.

As an aside, in my youth, the old cowboys used to say that bacon grease was the best to get the tail and mane to grow.

I've always thought that MTG smelled a lot like bacon grease!


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy

SoMuchManureSoLittleTime said:


> Thanks, qtrhrsecrazy, for your clarification.
> 
> I'd like to know which other products other than Mega Tek have some of the "good" ingredients.
> 
> As an aside, in my youth, the old cowboys used to say that bacon grease was the best to get the tail and mane to grow.
> 
> I've always thought that MTG smelled a lot like bacon grease!


You're welcome. I remember the bacon grease thing when I was a kid. I remember the 'old timers' using bulls fat with sulpher on simple wounds too. 

I'm wanting now to look into Mega Tek. As far as other products, I guess would have to be a label reader. 

Love your name by the way lol.. I can relate!


----------



## Thelma

so just few quizzes i have if someone can answer quik out here to know the answer without any long talkings... 

1. does the coconut oil make the mane and tail long?
2. what do we use to get the mane and tail out of dryness?
3. what can we use to make the hair longer?
4. what does the baby oil??

easy but not really...i hate my horse hair now!! he cutted it all into small and long dirty hairs and it's just one word: discasting, and he need to get his long mane again, healtyly


----------



## Pidge

1. It makes in shinny an detangled..not necessarily long

2. I would recomend washing and conditioning twice a week for a few weeks then to continue about every other week with some sort of oil or detangler inbetween washes.

3. Only brush it when clean so you dont tear up the hair and if you just work on keeping it moisterized it will grow faster on its own.

4. Same as CO... 

Those are my best answers....anyone else have anything better?


----------



## Semperfiwife

I love coconut oil! In my research I have found opposit of what has been posted here. Coconut oil is about the best stuff you can put on your horse's hair because it's not synthetic, so it doesn't just coat the hair. 
In my experience, though, don't put it on if it's at all cold outside. I put it on yesterday and it was in the 40s. The oil melted in my hands, like normal, but then hardened on her mane, so her braids were hard as a rock 
Here is a link I found:
Ultimate Coconut Oil Reference Thread - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## Thelma

So here are my answers after proofing it to myself in the stables, the coconut oil makes thee hair for shiny and beautiful and baby oil out of detangles and it awesome, 

Effols dry the hair!!! my horses hair looks much more natural without all effol stuff and not bathing too often. curry combs help shining!

Baby oil on feets makes them all out of dirt on the back feets, like Im so HATING! and hold the hoofs totally clean  baby oil use gets 10/10 from me and coconut 10/10 for shining and brigthing and caring for the hair


----------



## wubbie

free_sprtd said:


> I used the coconut oil before...I really liked it except that it did collect dirt very easily, so I would probably leave it in for a couple days then rinse. here's thunders tail after braiding with coconut oil


I absolutely love the way that looks!...I think I'll spend some time braiding today


----------



## Rodeo Pro

applying 10% sulphur cream once a week to the horses main and tail should grow out the hair almost a inch per week!


----------



## mumiinek

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> When you put oil on the hair then it makes it shine, but it is only giving you the illusion of health. Oil molecules are too large to penetrate into the hair, hence it sitting on the outside of the shaft. oil does not moisturise hair. We all know oil and water don't mix, so what you have done is create a seal (waterproof) on the hair. So now no moisture can't get into it. The oil works great if you already have moisturerich healthy hair and you don't want any moisture to excape (hence a lot of african women using oil on their hair to prevent moisture loss), but in most horses (ones that I have seen) their manes and tails are dry so crying out for moisture and not wanting to be blocked from it.


Actually *coconut oil IS able to penetrate the hair*. I did a lot of research in last 2 days and all the resources I found praise the actual ability of coconut oil to penetrate INTO the hair rather than coat it like most of the others do. I got a bottle myself today as I haven't found a single reason not to. I'm going to apply it to my horse's mane and tail tomorrow. I just couldn't resist all the awesome things everybody was saying about it. I would have gotten at least two bottles if they had more than just one as coconut oil is not only great for putting on your horse's hair, you can put it on yours, your dog's or cat's too! You can also use it on your skin and I read that it's a great pre-wash conditioner as it has been proven to reduce protein loss when applied before the regular washing. Oh and you can use it for cooking too... Just make sure you have the *pure* 100% virgin coconut oil, no additional ingredients. I've fallen in love with this product so much I just want to go and make myself a really hot bath, melt the whole bottle of coconut oil in it and just dive in...


----------



## Vickie

I've tried both and I love the coconut oil, do not like the baby oil nearly as much. The baby oil is helpful for a bad tangle though. One of the best products I've ever used for mane/tail is the one called "rose equine". It is kind of an oil product that you mix with water and spray on. Smells nice and works very well. Another plus with it is if you have dry skin like I do.....it will work miracles for that! I actually keep a small bottle of it just for my skin. Great stuff..... a little pricey up front but lasts forever!


----------



## Jordan S

qtrhrsecrazy said:


> I ran across this recently and it has some really good information, so thought I'd pass it along...
> 
> Hair is mostly made up of 70% Keratin protein, as well as others. within the layers it requires the protein to keep it strong and moisture to keep it supple. (both of them go hand in hand keeping the hair healthy). Oil is secreted from the oil gland (sebaceous gland) and that covers the hair shaft (it is not absorbed into the hair shaft) this is why you get 'oily hair' if you don't wash it for a long time. Hair pulls moisture out of the air and can also be replenished by using a good conditioner, this will nourish the hair deep within the shaft. A good moisturiser will not contain petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin (these products are sealants and will restrict the hair getting moisture)
> Keeping hair healthy: when you wash and condition hair you will probably (well you should ) use a product that has protein in it. that can come in many forms, one being Keratin, you can also get Hydrolyzed Keratin. The Hydrolyzed bit means that the molecules are small enough to pass through the layers of the hair. Hydrolyzed Keratin will pass through all 3 layers of the hair to where it is needed. There are many types of protein, rice, wheat etc
> *When you put oil on the hair then it makes it shine, but it is only giving you the illusion of health. Oil molecules are too large to penetrate into the hair, hence it sitting on the outside of the shaft. oil does not moisturise hair. We all know oil and water don't mix, so what you have done is create a seal (waterproof) on the hair. So now no moisture can't get into it. The oil works great if you already have moisture rich healthy hair and you don't want any moisture to excape (hence a lot of african women using oil on their hair to prevent moisture loss), but in most horses (ones that I have seen) their manes and tails are dry so crying out for moisture and not wanting to be blocked from it.*
> Over time you will find that you have to use a strong shampoo probably containing DEA to remove the oil and then you will find the hair in its true state, very dry. if you put oil on then you are starting the cycle all over again. the hair even though it has oil on will start to dry out and you may get some damage through breakage
> Another product that will cause the same problem is silicones. These fall into two groups - water soluble and non water soluble. Theses can form a buildup on the shaft and then you have created another seal to prevent moisture and nutrients from getting in. To name one non water soluble silicone 'Cyclomethicone' .. now go and check out your cowboy magic and have a look what the first ingredient is on the list
> DEIONIZED WATER - Purified water that has had all minerals and chemicals removed. (this is a better ingredient than water 'aqua' that is used in a lot of products)
> hydrolyzed keratin protein - this is actually one of the ingredients in Mega-Tek
> Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Wheat Oligosaccharides: this vegetable derived complex exhibits a unique and powerful moisture-balancing action that enables protein to control the moisture content of the hair.
> Panthenol - It enhances the strength of hair and increases the resistance to breakage. It conditions without buildup and prevents damage caused by overheating and overdrying of hair and scalp. Panthenol nourishes hair by replenishing its level in the hair and imparts long lasting moisturization. Panthenol can also thicken hair by up to 10% (try and get a conditioner with this in)
> CITRIC ACID - Fruit acid that adjusts Ph and tightens hair cuticle, adding brightness to hair color
> Mucopolysaccharides - used to add body, moisture and shine to hair.
> things to avoid
> petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin
> Cetearyl methicone not soluble in water
> Cetyl Dimethicone not soluble in water
> Cyclomethicone not soluble in water
> Cyclopentasiloxane not soluble in water
> DEA (diethanolamine), MEA (momoethanolamine), TEA (triethanolamine): often appears on labels as Cocamide DEA and are commonly found in cleansers, shampoos and body washes as an emulsifier and foaming agent. According to a 1998 research study by the National Toxicology Program, these chemicals affect hormone function and are known to produce cancer causing nitrates and nitrosamines in laboratory animals. The FDA is currently evaluating the link between DEA and cancer in humans
> 
> 
> Here are a few things you should be looking for in a conditioner and why (from a tail expert).
> DEIONIZED WATER - Purified water that has had all minerals and chemicals removed. (this is a better ingredient than water 'aqua' that is used in a lot of products)
> hydrolyzed keratin protein - this is actually one of the ingredients in Mega-Tek
> Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein and Wheat Oligosaccharides: this vegetable derived complex exhibits a unique and powerful moisture-balancing action that enables protein to control the moisture content of the hair.
> Panthenol - It enhances the strength of hair and increases the resistance to breakage. It conditions without buildup and prevents damage caused by overheating and overdrying of hair and scalp. Panthenol nourishes hair by replenishing its level in the hair and imparts long lasting moisturization. Panthenol can also thicken hair by up to 10% (try and get a conditioner with this in)
> CITRIC ACID - Fruit acid that adjusts Ph and tightens hair cuticle, adding brightness to hair color
> Mucopolysaccharides - used to add body, moisture and shine to hair.
> things to avoid
> petrolatum, mineral oil, or lanolin
> Cetearyl methicone not soluble in water
> Cetyl Dimethicone not soluble in water
> Cyclomethicone not soluble in water
> Cyclopentasiloxane not soluble in water
> DEA (diethanolamine), MEA (momoethanolamine), TEA (triethanolamine): often appears on labels as Cocamide DEA and are commonly found in cleansers, shampoos and body washes as an emulsifier and foaming agent. According to a 1998 research study by the National Toxicology Program, these chemicals affect hormone function and are known to produce cancer causing nitrates and nitrosamines in laboratory animals. The FDA is currently evaluating the link between DEA and cancer in humans


 
isn't coconut oil one of the few oils that can penetrate the hair shaft?


----------



## Gidget

i think so.

I use it on my horse's mane and tail...mostly tail and does their tail stay silky and tangle free for a looooong time! Smells good too  I absolutely love the stuff...mine is technically hoof conditioner but I read the ingredients and it doesn't have any chemicals in it that would hurt the tail..i think it really improves it...also ads sparkle and shine!


----------



## ontherocks

baby oil is better as a detangler, and the CO is great for moisture!


----------



## Tymer

I read the ingredients for a moisturizer, and I want to know what you guys think about it. The ingredients are entirely natural extracts and oils from natural seeds and products, and then fragrance. Does this sound legitimate?


----------



## mumiinek

Jordan S said:


> isn't coconut oil one of the few oils that can penetrate the hair shaft?


as I wrote before...


mumiinek said:


> Actually *coconut oil IS able to penetrate the hair*. I did a lot of research in last 2 days and all the resources I found praise the actual ability of coconut oil to penetrate INTO the hair rather than coat it like most of the others do.


----------

